# Elu 1251 Radial Arm saw



## Bluekingfisher (8 Nov 2010)

Morning folks,

I 've just bought a S/H Elu 1251 Radial Arm saw from Ebay. Unfortunately when transporting it I managed to break the little aluminium return pulley wire housing which is attached to the back right side of the arm. It is held on by two hex bolts but I managed to shear it off just behind the bolts. Well done  The pulley, I assume assists returning the saw head to the back of the arm after completing the cut :duno: 

I know Elu are no more, but does anyone know of a good source of spares for such machines?

Apologies for not being able to describe it better but I have only just picked it up and not being in possession of a manual either not sure of the correct name for it.

On that point, does anyone know where I could look for a user manual.

Many thanks.

David


----------



## misterfish (8 Nov 2010)

The Elu 1251 became the Dewalt 1251 and I have posted the manual http://www.drosera.f2s.com/RAS/dw1251.pdf and also extracts from the Powershop Handbook that give more details on set up etc http://www.drosera.f2s.com/RAS/DeWaltPo ... tracts.pdf

I was not aware that the return device you mention was a standard fitting, it's certainly not on my machine. There is this listed on Ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DEWALT-RADIAL-ARM ... 0580998410 

If you want any more RAS info then just ask, I or others will do our best to help.

Misterfish


----------



## Jack (W) (8 Nov 2010)

Miles Tool & Machinery Centre (in Yeovil) have an excellent website with spare parts diagrams and parts lists. 

http://www.mtmc.co.uk/Spare-Parts/Elu-S ... 22340.aspx

Hope this helps,
Jack (W)


----------



## Bluekingfisher (8 Nov 2010)

Jack & Misterfish,

Many thanks for your assistance gents. Very much appreciated.

Interesting comment on the housing bracket for the pulley return. I don't have a lot of experience with radial arm saws. However the breakage doesn't seem to affect the forward and return movement of the saw head so may just take it off. It may have just been a bolt on extra by the previous owner? 

Thanks once again.

David


----------



## Bluekingfisher (8 Nov 2010)

Just had a look at the dewalt item and that looks like the item I broke.

If this is just an accessory, I think I may give it a miss at £45


----------



## davin (8 Nov 2010)

Hi there,

I have a manual for that machine, as well as a book showing all the dangerous things you can do with the saw in rip mode,
As an added bonus it looks like Noel Edmonds posed for the action shots,
If there is anything specific you need let me know and I can scan it and e-mail it to you.

Im sure I found the manual online as a download


----------



## Bluekingfisher (8 Nov 2010)

Thanks Davin,

I was looking for a complete manual, I have been sent a link from Misterfish which looks quite good.

I can imagine some of the things people might get up to on it but it's purely a cross cut saw for me. As a bonus the seller left a dado cutter on the head so that's something else I might use it for. Just got to make sure I set it up correctly before I start making cuts.

Thanks again.

David


----------



## mailee (8 Nov 2010)

I have the same saw and it came without the return spring. (It was second hand) I bought one off e-bay and although not for this saw it works fine. Might be worth a look on the bay. The saw can be used without it of course just ease the blade through the wood as it can snatch if pulled too eagerly. HTH. :wink:


----------



## Bluekingfisher (8 Nov 2010)

Thanks mailee, it seems quite a popular saw, certainly on the second hand market anyway.

I might have a go at making a repair on it first off. the bracket has snapped off leaving the actual unit intact. I was thinking of drilling a couple of small holes in the back and attaching it to a bit of plate metal then drill a couple of holes to secure it onto the arm of the saw. It doesn't have to be too pretty, just as long as it doesn't hamper the action of pulling the saw head across.

The going rate for a new unit is £45!! I only paid £80 for the saw and as it is not actually required may not replace it.

Other than that have you found the saw to be a useful shop tool?

David


----------



## jasonB (8 Nov 2010)

Some form of return spring or pully is required for commercial use, if its just hobby use then its upto you but worth trying to effect a repair.

Jason


----------



## Bluekingfisher (8 Nov 2010)

Just Hobby use Jason but if I can make a working repair then all the better.


----------



## mailee (8 Nov 2010)

Well let me put it this way, I wouldn't be without mine as it is so useful. I use this saw almost as much as my table saw. I never rip cut with it and only use it for cross cutting. I have it mounted in the centre of a fifteen foot bench so I can cut down long lengths and the odd dado now and then. :wink:


----------



## davin (8 Nov 2010)

Bungee strap screwed to the walll ???


----------



## studders (8 Nov 2010)

davin":1gxfn83j said:


> Bungee strap screwed to the walll ???



Attached to the Operator or the Saw?


----------



## Bluekingfisher (9 Nov 2010)

I took a further look at the bracket and housing last night. 
It was easy enough to unscrew the two self tappers and lift the lid off the pulley case. It looks like all I'll have to do is drill a couple of holes in the back of the case then mount it to a scrap of spare plate steel then use the plate as the mounting bracket. There would even appear to be a little clearance space at the back of the housing to allow for the nuts when they come through the back of the pulley case. Happy days.

Thanks gents.

David


----------



## antonello (10 Nov 2010)

Thanks to all.

I have the same machine and this topic was extremely useful.


----------



## Jan (30 Apr 2011)

Mr Fish ea... Thanks for the links to DW 1251. I believe it will help me in getting aquainted with my machine. 

Jan


----------



## Benchwayze (30 Apr 2011)

Please don't blame Elu for the inherent faults that go with trying to rip on a Radial Arm Saw. 
For the money. Elu made some of the best machinery in our field, especially the hand held stuff. 
I wouldn't trade my Elu gear, and I wish I'd held onto the 177E I didn't think I needed any more!  

Cheers

John


----------

